# Extension - finding a builder



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

Pondering putting company dividend towards an extension on the back of my end of terrace house to add a study/gym and a shower/wc. I vaguely understand that under permitted development I can go up to 3m beyond the current rear of the house without having to get planning which is about what I was thinking.

Clearly getting lots of personal recommendations is one way of finding a hopefully reputable builder (but not foolproof) but in the absence of such, what other routes are there? Membership of Federation of Master Builders? Anything else?

I know of a good sparky, plumber, windows company, tiler and roofer but not the people to lay the foundations, put the bricks together and paint the walls 

@PK99 you’re not too far, don’t suppose youmhappen to know anyone (preferably at Sutton rather than Wimbledon pricing ) ?


----------



## keithmac (6 Feb 2021)

Ask the Sparky and Plumber to recommend one.

You still have to get Building Control involved so make sure you're up to speed on what they require.

I've looked at doing ours but there's a man drain/ sewer under our patio which complicates maters.


----------



## snorri (6 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> I know of a good sparky, plumber, windows company, tiler and roofer


Ask these people!
They should have a better idea of the general standards of other contractors in your area than non trades people who would recommend or otherwise on the strength of a single job done at their own homes.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> Ask these people!
> They should have a better idea of the general standards of other contractors in your area than non trades people who would recommend or otherwise on the strength of a single job done at their own homes.


This is indeed one route


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

keithmac said:


> Ask the Sparky and Plumber to recommend one.
> 
> You still have to get Building Control involved so make sure you're up to speed on what they require.
> 
> I've looked at doing ours but there's a man drain/ sewer under our patio which complicates maters.


Cool, presumably the builders handle this stuff. I am utterly clueless on such matters!


----------



## PK99 (6 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Pondering putting company dividend towards an extension on the back of my end of terrace house to add a study/gym and a shower/wc. I vaguely understand that under permitted development I can go up to 3m beyond the current rear of the house without having to get planning which is about what I was thinking.
> 
> Clearly getting lots of personal recommendations is one way of finding a hopefully reputable builder (but not foolproof) but in the absence of such, what other routes are there? Membership of Federation of Master Builders? Anything else?
> 
> ...




These people do loads of work locally and have a very good rep. They upset a local builder I know by being significantly cheaper

https://evolutioncreations.co.uk/


These also have a good rep. Epsom based.

https://www.eganbuilders.co.uk/


Both are full service contractors, but are likely to be happy to do part jobs.

Edit

With painting, over lockdown these guys have paining our complete house inside andd out. Got them initially to do a rotten widow sill repair, was so impressed we kept calling them bac, to do more work. Spent 20k with them and got very good value.

https://www.artfulpainters.co.uk/


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

Thanks @PK99 
i kind of just need an idea of cost as my cluelessness extends to having no idea on how much cash I might need!


----------



## PK99 (6 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Thanks @PK99
> i kind of just need an idea of cost as my cluelessness extends to having no idea on how much cash I might need!



Speak to evolution


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> Speak to evolution


Will do, thanks


----------



## cheshirerob (6 Feb 2021)

Shame you're not over this way I could build it for cyclechat rates.
I would look in your local area to see who is having building works done and ask the homeowners opinions (after the builders have left for the day).
I would never source from trade directory websites or the FMB as good builders don't need to pay for job leads.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Feb 2021)

There are two extensions near me back to back. One where they tied in the extension to the main house and it all looks seamless and another where they butted up the extension to the house and there is a very long line of cement holding the two together. The prior looks “natural” as if it was always there and the latter will require maintenance in years to come as the mortar comes away and fails.
Cheapest is not always best, as well as personal recommendations I would ask for people who are open to you speaking to their customers to get a true reflection of their service.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

Makes sense. It’s not a very posh house and I doubt I’ll still be here in 10 years time!
I’d also like minimal disruption while I’m working!


----------



## keithmac (6 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Cool, presumably the builders handle this stuff. I am utterly clueless on such matters!



It's the owners responsibility to make sure it's all in order, would be a mindfield when you come to sell the house if it's not been signed off.

A quick google should give you some idea.

Building Control will want to inspect the foundations and various stages of the build.

Hopefully builder will advise at least.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

keithmac said:


> It's the owners responsibility to make sure it's all in order, would be a mindfield when you come to sell the house if it's not been signed off.
> 
> A quick google should give you some idea.
> 
> ...


That’s just through the council presumably?
Edit, found it


----------



## Slick (6 Feb 2021)

It probably works differently all over the country but if I was doing a project like that in an area I didn't know about builders, I would speak to an architect who could project manage the whole thing. A bit more expensive but I've seen it go wrong too many times for the unwary.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2021)

I can't comment on their work obviously, but this quote on their website doesn't look genuine...

“The team at Evolution are first class – all friendly, helpful and very professional.”​​–* Jane Doe*​


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I can't comment on their work obviously, but this quote on their website doesn't look genuine...
> 
> “The team at Evolution are first class – all friendly, helpful and very professional.”​​–* Jane Doe*​


Or they’ve just anonymised it at the persons request or for data protection reasons?


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Or they’ve just anonymised it at the persons request or for data protection reasons?


I'd have just used a different quote... there's plenty on the testimonials page with more genuine looking names.


----------



## PK99 (6 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I can't comment on their work obviously, but this quote on their website doesn't look genuine...
> 
> “The team at Evolution are first class – all friendly, helpful and very professional.”​​–* Jane Doe*​



The one that is actually on their website lauding their work and saying they were so impressed they threw the builders a party on completion, is a real reference from a close family friend.


----------

